# Strands S32me



## Morten (Jan 9, 2016)

Got it finally in house. Has toured with it in almost a week. Have not bothered to lift it out of thr car.
Its heavy. Got it from work. It has been stored for several years. Interesting to see if it works properly. 
Maybe I 'll get lucky. I have so much space............ Got it for free. Could not resist it.


----------



## brino (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice Find!
It looks like a very stout machine.
The price was certainly right. 

...though it'll be a little hard to use the grinder now.
-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 9, 2016)

very nice drill press! very solid construction


----------



## Morten (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks guys . Will try it tomorrow. Must allow it to get room temp. Its 5 degrees outside. Needs a few drops of oil also i think.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 9, 2016)

You have some nice looking kit.  Any chance of getting a photo tour of your shop?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice score, looks like a fun project.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 9, 2016)

You got it cheap enough. It looks good . Looks like a gear head.


----------



## Morten (Jan 10, 2016)

Chipper5783 said:


> You have some nice looking kit.  Any chance of getting a photo tour of your shop?


Do not know if I dare. Maybe I forget to close the web page and my wife uses the computer!! And anyone can see my great copper apparatus for making distilled battery water only!


----------

